# Weird things about the brute



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Why when in gear and the bike is running and left untouched for about 20 seconds it starts beeping sort of like humming? is that to let you know its in gear or what?


----------



## Reno (Sep 6, 2011)

No man If its more of a hum i'd check the KEBC or the belt you might have something causing a problem are there any other qwerky things going on?

Cause i've never heard of anything like that


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Long periods of idling causes glazed spots on the belt's bottom side where it rides on the spinning primary spindle. This does cause belt churp. Why would you let it sit there and idle that long anyway? Never a good thing to do.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Long periods of idling causes glazed spots on the belt's bottom side where it rides on the spinning primary spindle. This does cause belt churp. Why would you let it sit there and idle that long anyway? Never a good thing to do.


I think u read his post wrong NMK....he said 20 secs of idling, thats not that long lol (i was just thinkin maybe you read 20 mins) Mine sits for 10 mins or so idling sometimes if I have to unexpectedly jump off to help somebody or if I need light for exploring an alternate route in the dark or something.....

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> I think u read his post wrong NMK....he said 20 secs of idling, thats not that long lol (i was just thinkin maybe you read 20 mins)


Oh...your right..sorry....still, mine has enough shine now on the bottom edge to squeek/churp..(Not a constant squeel...lol) even when its not too tight.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I think "WHEN IN GEAR" is the key here.... put it in neutral when it has to sit like that, see if it quits. It's most likely your belt chirping.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

:agreed: Yeah if your gonna sit for any length of time neutral would be the ticket.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Agreed! if you need to let it idle, always do so in neutral.. when it's in gear, the primary squeezes slightly on the belt, and your belt will site in the bottom rubbing on the sheaves... when the belt is slightly on the tight side, it will be more noticeable.. my friend's brute actually whistles when it's in gear, and also my other buddy's Prairie 360 does the same thing...


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Yeah well i just like have it in low or high and i jump off real quick to pick something up and put it on the rack or something for like 15 seconds or so and it starts humming and then i get back on it and continue my journey. i dont think it could be like really bad for it? When i let it warm up its in neutral. And it doesnt hum in neutral


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

my belt just started sqeeling in gear with no rpm. as soon as you blip it...the sound either goes away or exhaust covers it up, either way still the factory belt after 900 miles. and countless wheelies.....


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Roboquad said:


> my belt just started sqeeling in gear with no rpm. as soon as you blip it...the sound either goes away or exhaust covers it up, either way still the factory belt after 900 miles. and countless wheelies.....


i just hit 1070 miles and same belt


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

i just hit 1010, mine doesnt do it but i always leave it in neutral even getting off for a second, my friends brute in high not 5 seconds pass and its making a loud noise so as i always leaves it in neutral its cause of his clutch he says, but leave it in neutral nothing should be left in gear.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

All i ride is Kawi said:


> Why when in gear and the bike is running and left untouched for about 20 seconds it starts beeping sort of like humming? is that to let you know its in gear or what?


Dude. I hate to be the bearer of bad news but a "beeping" sound is likely to be the RoadRunner trapped in your belt housing. 

That little bastard was caught up in mine and drove me to the insane asylum until it was proven that he does in fact exist!

:haha: Sorry man, had to do it. My attempt at bad humor:aargh4:


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Mine does it. Stops when you put it in neutral. It's nothing to worry about, it has to do with the tensioning on your belt. I was told by a kawi mechanic it's actually a good thing. Don't know...but I'm still on my original belt and my bike runs like a scalded ape !!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Mine has squealed at me ever since the first ride when the bike had .5 hours on it. Doesn't always do it but maybe like your saying, after sitting in gear not moving for about 20 seconds. Don't sweat it. Nature of the beast.


----------



## JD GREEN (Mar 11, 2010)

Mine squeels to but never noticed a problem with the way it reacts. 2975 miles on factory belt.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Im not worrying i was just curious of why it did that.


----------



## phillipgr11 (Jul 5, 2013)

My bike rattles or clanks n neutral, but when I put it in gear it quits, any suggestions


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

phillipgr11 said:


> My bike rattles or clanks n neutral, but when I put it in gear it quits, any suggestions


Sounds to me like your just hearing your primary clutch noise.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

phillipgr11 said:


> My bike rattles or clanks n neutral, but when I put it in gear it quits, any suggestions


Lol, clutches make noise, after market axles make noise, loud pipes make noise, try to listen to for an unusual noise when the bike is running, until them let ER eat!!


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i start to wonder when mine does not rattle, squeal, clank, knock, or any other weird type noise


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Ever since my VFJ stage 3 if I don't take mine out of gear when idling it lets off a high pitch squeal. John says its normal and will quit over time. Belt may be just a touch tight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

I was told by VForceJohn that the "cricket" sound was from the clutch and that it was OK. If noises bother you, buy a Muzzy!!


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

I remember VFJ saying in a post that they will all do it if they idle in gear, unless the belt deflection is off quite a bit. In other words, normal. 

Mine has always done it, you stop and in 15 seconds or so, it starts. Usually sounds like a cicada (one of those grasshopper like bugs that make that high pitched noise way up in a tree), so it blends in with the regular woods noises....takes a few seconds to realize it's me, not mother nature.

Did it new, does it 7500 kms later, so if it was a bad noise, something ought to have grenaded by now. ;-)


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

still one of the best mods I have done is the VFJ stage 3


----------



## brute650force (Mar 26, 2012)

5830 miles on stock belt :bigok:


----------

